# Hassle free deer pen without having to drive t-posts



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are some pictures of a feeder pen system that a buddy and I have developed. Quarter inch square tube tacked to each panel, custom hinges welded to the end of each panel and a stake driven down about a foot at each panel intersection(wouldn't really need stakes in the Hill Country). We are thinking about marketing these to the general public if we can get our labor costs down. Great for those lazy guys like me that don't want to drive t-posts in the rock hard soil or for those in the Hill Country that don't want to rent or buy a rock drill. It took us 20 minutes to set up this feed pen.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

how much did it cost to build those?


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I might be interested as well


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They are around $45 per 10' panel at the feed & farm supply places. All round stock.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have seen and used panels made that way but 1" square tubing and not 1/4. Yours looks larger than 1/4 " to me..But they work good unless a big boar or cow leans on them


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

My bad. I meant to say 1/2" square tubing. Good eyes Charlie.

I don't want to get in to much of the specifics about the cost of the panels because I don't want to break the rules of this forum about marketing on 2Cool without being a site sponsor. If you want more information about the cost, please send me a PM.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like a lot of work to build but I like it...


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Really not that big of a deal to build once you get a system down. We have a process in place. Driving t-posts in rock hard dirt or having to drill them into rock seems like a lot of work to me. These panels are:

1. Portable - If you don't like a spot you put your feed pen you can move it with minimal effort. Or if you get off of a lease, you can take them with you. 

2. Durable - Welded frames and hinges mean that they will last forever.

3. Versatile - The above feed pen is 8 panels and it took us 20 minutes to erect it and stake it down. Also, if you decide you want to add to the pen, all you have to do is add panels and you have increased the size of the pen in minutes. If you were going to change a pen that uses t-posts, in some cases you would have to pull up t-post and unwire panels and then re-drive t-posts and rewire panels.


----------



## Super D (Nov 12, 2006)

Can you put them on consignment and does the imature decoy in the pics come with it.


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Go sell some tires Super D and get off of 2Cool


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

That concept has been around a while but they work good. Very clean and simple.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Have seen this done many times and love the idea but I have a question? Won't a pig when he puts his/her snout under the edge of one of the panels that has the hinge down pins, feasibly lift the panel up and unhinge it or does one side have a down pin and the other end have an up pin or do you have a way to lock the pins to keep them from sliding up and out? Does that make sense?

I have seen it where you weld the hinge tubing to the panels and use a long solid steel pin to connect the panels together and then drive the pin into the ground. Just another idea for ya!


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

The panels are heavy enough that I don't think a hog would unhinge them but there is a stake driven into ground and goes through a small piece of pipe that is welded to one of the panels. This keeps the pen from being moved. Just to make sure that a hog does not unhinge the other side, I have wired the two panels together at the top to keep them from lifting up. We have also discussed drilling a small hole through the rod that sticks through the pipe(which completes the hinge) and inserting a cotter pin so that the hinge cannot be disconnected.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I might be interested as well. I will send you a email.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks ok as you just need to make sure it cant be lifted and undone, drill a hole in your connecting pin you should be fine, wish i had these installed instead of all of the t posts i have to remove and redrive if i leave the location, good luck


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

we have 20 to 24 panels just like shown, the rods are about 1 foot taller than the panel height.. 

drive them in the ground and for get about it, no problems with hogs or cattle... just dont hit them with tractor & brush hog in second gear!!!!


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

AM if you had a sack you could drive Tpost, Does the goof ball in the picture come out and install the pens??


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually nice job, I'm impressed !


----------

